# '23 Skidoo and Copyrights Too.



## Alex The G and T (Jan 22, 2019)

The current *Smithsonian* Magazine has an interesting bit about expiring copyrights.

It states that we've just emerged from a twenty year bubble, in which no copyrights were released to public domain; but the floodgates are open.

 Blame it all on Mickey Mouse.

For the First Time in More Than 20 Years, Copyrighted Works Will Enter the Public Domain      |     Arts & Culture     | Smithsonian


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks for the "like," danny.  15 hours later I was surprised that this post had generated zero interest.  Perhaps, my thread title was too frivolous; though it is a direct "Callback" joke reference to the sidebar in the article.  (And Tyler, too (Gawds, How old am I))

My personal fascination with the linked essay was firstly, how Walt Disney had personally influenced changes in copyright law to suit his own purposes.

The other implication, that strikes me as personally beneficial, is the vast expansion of available free e-books from the likes of _Project Gutenberg_; which will now occur each and every subsequent year; after a 20 year hiatus.

In broader interest, in these environs,  I also foresee a broader scope for writers to crib, quote, pastiche and otherwise more freely extract ideas from previously protected works.


----------



## Parson (Jan 23, 2019)

@Alex The G and T .... I did read your post and found it interesting, but did not know what to say to comment. --- I guess that's what likes are for.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jan 25, 2019)

Alex The G and T said:


> The current *Smithsonian* Magazine has an interesting bit about expiring copyrights.
> 
> It states that we've just emerged from a twenty year bubble, in which no copyrights were released to public domain; but the floodgates are open.
> 
> ...



I didn't get the 23 Skidoo in the title...I do now.

I suppose there is a degree of irony that Disney really started their Film Behemoth by taking work that was out of copyright and making cartoon movies about these public sources (and then not allowing them to be broadcast - at least in the UK - so that they could completely control access etc...)


----------

